

I'm not too happy about Sublime Text 3 - dsego
http://sloblog.io/+dev/ia10kunCMjc/im-not-too-happy-about-sublime-text-3

======
malandrew
I wish the author would at least delve into why he thinks Sublime Text 2 is
"an unfinished and slightly buggy piece of software being labelled as “final”
and released as Sublime Text 2.0".

In my experience it's been as stable as any other no beta version of software,
and with respect to it being unfinished, I would ask "How so?". You typically
expect all the major features that were in it at the time it become 2.0. Any
other new major features are fair to leave to 3.0 unless the author has
previously promised otherwise.

